
Today in Apple history: Apple co-founder quits and cashes in his stake for $800 - rb808
http://www.cultofmac.com/475927/ron-wayne-quits-apple/
======
HillaryBriss
i would have done exactly the same thing. i mean, we're talking $800 _cash_...

